# La Pavoni Europiccola Millenium - fuse keeps resetting



## webbber (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I bought a La Pavoni Europiccola 2nd hand and am trying to get it working fine. It's really nice and clean and looks hardly used. Date at the base says "Ottobre 2000". There is just one annoying issue that I am hoping someone might be able to help with.

**Edit - after some internet research, I actually think that this is pre-millenium because it has not plastic sleeve and has a less rounded shape to the group. But it has the modern single switch and resettable fuse and pressure stat**

When I turn it on, the boiler heats up. But - whenever i then lift up the lever, to pull a shot or draw some water, the fuse at the bottom resets itself. I need to press the red reset button before I can use it again. So I can sometimes make one shot if I'm lucky...

Does anyone have any ideas? It doesn't have much scale on the element and the gaskets are in good condition.

I don't really want to spend the money on a full service because it's in such good condition apart from that.

Thanks!

Leigh


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Give it a good descale to rule that out. There really isn't much to these machines. A slight amount of scale on the element could be causing this.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

DannyMontez said:


> Give it a good descale to rule that out. There really isn't much to these machines. A slight amount of scale on the element could be causing this.


If that doesn't work I would probably replace the thermal fuse . A photo would help to identify the vintage, plus one under the base would be good


----------



## webbber (Aug 25, 2011)

tr6greig said:


> If that doesn't work I would probably replace the thermal fuse . A photo would help to identify the vintage, plus one under the base would be good


Thanks to you and Danny.

I'll post a photo for your consideration. I'm hoping that the pressure stat is not broken as that looks more expensive...


----------



## webbber (Aug 25, 2011)

I've attached photos of the outside of the Europiccola and also the base. Does that help?

Thanks again

Leigh


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I think this is one from the 90's. It has the plastic locking nut.

This might help in identifying your model. http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_schemi_eng.htm


----------



## webbber (Aug 25, 2011)

I gave it an almighty descaling yesterday and it seems improved, so I'll suspend this thread and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks all!


----------

